# The Pacific



## Davatar (9. Januar 2013)

Hallihallo

Hab gestern Nacht die ersten drei Teile von "The Pacific" gesehn. Von der Serie hatte ich vorher noch nie was gehört, aber ich muss sagen, ich bin extrem positiv überrascht. Im Grunde genommen ists sehr ähnlich aufgebaut wie Band of Brothers, allerdings gehts ausnahmsweise mal nicht um Amis VS N*zis, sondern um Amis VS Japsen im 2. Weltkrieg. Erstaunlicherweise ist die Serie viel weniger vorausschaubar, als solche Filme es normalerweise sind. Schon der Anfang ist ganz anders, als man ihn erwartet. Da werden die Soldaten an Land geschippert, die Szene ist eigentlich genau gleich wie in Private James Ryan, nur dass dann eben die Landung ganz und gar nicht so abläuft, wie man sichs vorstellen würde. Ich will hier nichts spoilern, weil die Serie eben wie gesagt mal was Anderes ist 

Wer von Euch kennt die Serie und was hält Ihr so davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lancegrim (9. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab die Serie schon vor über nem Jahr gesehen und fand sie zwar super, aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie Band of Brothers.

Mir fehlt bei Pacific son bischen die Persönlichkeit, ich hab mit den Leuten in Band of Brothers deutlich mehr mitgefiebert und gelitten. Bei Pacific is das irgendwie nicht der Fall. Ich kann nichtmal sagen wieso, es is halt einfach so.


----------



## Plato0n (10. Januar 2013)

Hab beide serien hier stehen, und beim ersten anschauen ist Band of Brothers deutlich persönlicher als The pacific, das liegt aber nur daran, das bei BoB eine einzelne Kompanie (easy Company) durch die Geschehnisse des zweiten Weltkrieges geführt wurde. Dadurch hat man eine ganze Serie lang immer die gleichen charaktere und spührt förmlich die Verbindungen, die sie zueinander aufbauen.

Bei The Pacific ist das nciht der Fall, allerdings nur beim ersten ansehen, oder wenn man nicht aufpasst. Im Pazifik Krieg gab es nämlich keine Company, deren Schicksal man den gesamten Krieg über hätte begleiten können. Somit sind es 3 Handlungsstränge von einzelnen Soldaten die mehr oder weniger miteinander verknüpft sind. Wenn man sich nun darauf einlässt, fiebert man genauso mit dem Schicksal der Charaktere mit, wie bei Band of Brothers.

Von der Machart her sind beie Serien natürlich sehr identisch, immerhin haben sie den gleichen Regisseur  

Insgeamt kann ich sagen, das mit band of Brothers trotzdem ein kleines bischen besser gefällt, weil das Setting eher greifbar ist, als der Pazifik Krieg, aber trotzdem, Pazific ist mehr als sehenswert


----------



## Ginkohana (8. März 2013)

da stimme ich absolut zu.
Leider konnte ich damals im TV die Serie nicht sehen da sie mit meinem Tag/Nacht-Zyklus kollidierte aber ich habe sie mir vor ein paar Tagen auf DVD gekauft (Weil ich in keinem Pro-,Media-Markt, Real, sogar Saturn keine Blue-Ray finden konnte.
Als ich nun krank war und ein Download bei STEAM unfassbar lange dauern sollte habe ich die ersten Folgen angeguckt und war so gefesselt, dass ich die gesamte Nacht The Pacific geguckt habe und erst bei der vorletzten DvD gemerkt habe, dass sowohl der Download als auch die Nacht schon vorbei waren.
Ich muss sagen, ich finde beides Meisterwerke ihrer Regisseure und eine klasse Leistung der Schauspieler.
Ich freue mich auf die kommenden DvD-"Abende" die sollen nämlich mit den beiden Serien ausgefüllt werden.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. März 2013)

Die Serie kommt meiner Meinung nach bei weitem nicht an BoB heran. Die Charaktere sind viel zu lasch und total austauschbar. Teilweise macht man sich nichtmal die Mühe die Namen zu merken und man ertappt sich dabei, wies einem piepegal ist, wenn da einer von der Truppe stirbt. 

BoB war da viel intensiver. 

Auch der Kriegsschauplatz Pazifik ist irgendwie total langweilig im Vergleich mit Europa. Aber das liegt wohl daran, dass wir Europäer nicht soviel vom Pazifikkrieg mitgekriegt haben bzw. in der Schule der Fokus eher auf Europa lag =)


----------

